# New to Kimber



## Cate (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all. I just bought my very first Kimber yesterday, the Ultra Carry II Two-tone. 
Now my question: the guys I spoke to in the store all said to use "high quality" gun oil when cleaning, but never said which one. One said Lucas gun oil, but my local gun stores don't carry that. So what's the best recommended stuff to use when cleaning and oiling? Also, no mention of solvents was made. Any particular brand of powder solvent to use?

Same goes for brands to avoid. Which ones should I not be touching with a 10' pole? This is the first gun I've bought where I was specifically told NOT to use Remington cleaning stuff on it.

Thanks!


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

Good ole Hoppes NO 9 for cleaning including barrel and any good quality gun oil works.I use Shooter Choice FP10 for lube but that's only because I like it and Kimber does recommend it also.You will get a number of answers and they will all be right.A lot of it is preference.I also have the same Kimber for carry.So far zero malfunctions.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with you both. Gun oil does not clean firearms. You need to first get it clean with a solvent; then after totally dry, oil or grease it with a light film to properly lubricate. Pay particular attention to the owners manual as to where to best lubricate. For example, I don't break down the bolt every time, so it gets a drop of oil. The slide rails, frame rails and barrel locking lugs get a thin film of grease. When I do break something down past a field strip, it gets grease. I use a very light film of RIG on the outside as a protector. 

To repeat, I use good old RIG gun grease on the rails and other visible parts where metal rubs metal. White lithium grease also works fine. I put a very small drop of oil on places which penetrate according to the manual. I use Mobile One auto oil to fill smaller bottles. My favorite solvents are Hoppe's No9 or G96 Nitro Solvent. 

I would not use the highly advertised products considered "all in one" cleaner / lubricants like TRP, Ballistol, WD40, BreakFree, and others. These products often contain vegetable oil, soap and are only 20% lubricant. If I wanted vegetable oil, I'd buy Crisco.


----------



## Lefthandgun (Oct 21, 2017)

I use the Hoppe's myself, both solvent and oil. Welcome to the world of Kimber. They are kind of like taterchips. You can't have just one. I have 2 myself. The Custom II and Stainless I. FYI, Winchester white box is a dirty powder. Fun and cheep to shoot, but a pain to clean up. I have been using Federals with good results.:smt1099


----------



## Lefthandgun (Oct 21, 2017)

My kimbers


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

After the gun is clean & dry, for lube on high-friction areas (slide rails, barrel locking lugs, etc), I use Wilson Ultima Lube. For protecting the barrel & outside finish, I use Break Free. After a couple hundred rounds, you'll see finish wear in some areas. That tells you where lube is needed - but only small amounts.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Lefthandgun said:


> I use the Hoppe's myself, both solvent and oil. Welcome to the world of Kimber. They are kind of like taterchips. You can't have just one. I have 2 myself. The Custom II and Stainless I. FYI, Winchester white box is a dirty powder. Fun and cheep to shoot, but a pain to clean up. I have been using Federals with good results.:smt1099


LOL, not being a huge fan of Kimber, I choose cheese puffs over "taterchips." Most 45 ACP ammo I've shot over the years is somewhat dirty. I guess it's the nature of the beast. Machtech has been the filthiest for me, I suppose. For and import, PPU has been not bad. Speer and Hornady have been fairly clean as well. Actually what has been dirtier even than Machtech is my own handloads when I use Alliant Unique powder. My hands come away from a practice session solid black. My hands, my gun and my clothes require serious cleaning. A shower with Lava Soap is in order. The gun gets a good soaking in either Hoppes solvent or G96 Nitro solvent. In the past, I sometimes soaked parts in kerosene, but would not today. I've also soaked in mineral spirits with good luck. I'm just unsure about today's finishes and a fire hazard. A buddy of mine was a tanker and he told me they used diesel fuel to clean everything. Kind of scares me.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

Yep, hard to beat Hoppes #9 solvent and any quality gun oil works just fine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Got any pictures of that new Kimber Cate?


----------

